# Installer Final Cut Pro 7 sur windows 10 en virtuel



## DC44 (27 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,

La carte graphique de mon Imac étant morte, je suis repassé sur Windows 10. 
Est ce possible de faire tourner Final Cut 7 sur windows en virtuel avec VMware ou virtual box ?

Désolé si mes questions sont basiques mais je n'ai jamais virtualisé.

Est il facile et gratuit de récupérer un .iso d'un Mac OS ?

Ma config:
AMD Ryzen 3 1200 (3.1 GHz)
8 GO de RAM
Carte graphique MSI Radeon RX 560 AERO ITX 4G OC, 4 Go
SSD Western Digital WD Green, 120 Go, SATA III
Disque dur Seagate BarraCuda, 1 To

Est ce suffisant pour faire tourner une VM ?

Que faut il savoir pour faire tourner FCP 7 sur windows ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------

